# 2006 Audi S8 V10 - engine error code, scan attached



## richardracer (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello fellow vcds users,

I have an error code as shown below, how do I check DTC memory and what is DTC please?

Thanks in advance.

Richard

006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 (one for each bank of cylinders)
P1923 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 98873 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.05.05
Time: 12:35:39

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 46.0°C
Temperature: 25.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 10.668 V


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope sorry this is not a valid auto-scan. 

When data is displayed in this manner you make us think your a pirate. 

Post the scan correctly or you will get the Axe here Noob or no NooB. 

Read the forum rules in sticky. 

Watch the video here on how to post a genuine scan. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Is it a v10 tdi or v10 gas. I believe each has 2 engine control modules, one for each bank of cylinders. You have to scan the other engine module


----------



## richardracer (Jun 6, 2012)

*Abbreviated vcds scan*

Hi there, 

I am a registered VCDS user. My sacn file is too long to paste (36400 cghars vs linit of 35000 chars. Looking at truncating it and resubmitting. 

Thanks 

Richardracer


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

DTC = Diagnostic Trouble Code. 

This is what VCDS will show when you scan the ECU. And your DTC says: 

006435 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 (one for each bank of cylinders) 
P1923 - 008 - Implausible Signal 


Audi S8's have two ECUs. The program is telling you that there is a problem with ECU #2 and to scan it for DTCs.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

OddJobb said:


> DTC = Diagnostic Trouble Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Audi S8's have two ECUs. The program is telling you that there is a problem with ECU #2 and to scan it for DTCs.


 This


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Richard, 

Feel free to post just the excerpt from #01, #11 and #31 or send the Auto-Scan to us via email for assistance.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Sebastian, now you no need full autoscan to see a valid VCDS version ? :what:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

richardracer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a registered VCDS user. My sacn file is too long to paste (36400 cghars vs linit of 35000 chars. Looking at truncating it and resubmitting.
> 
> ...


 So make two posts, half and half


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope in the forum a complete auto-scan is required to commence. 

Nothing has changed. 

What Sebastian requests in an email, is his business. 


Hmmmm! 
The real question is, why are you asking how something is authenticated, or on a mission to do so?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

eBay vag com won't scan ECM #2


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

This forum has become less of a pool of information but sadly one for individuals who like to profile themselves on others expense and I feel sad that some trolls do cause more trouble in this forum than their support is worth. It would certainly help if those not working for Ross-Tech stop flaming other users - none of you has the necessary means to determine the license status of another user. 

Specifically to you Jack, if a Ross-Tech employee decides that the forum rules do not apply in an individual case it is not yours to make of that or even to negate that. If you have nothing useful to say, you may want to save all of us reading time by not answering to such questions/posts/topics. Be certain it's appreciated. 

In general, if anybody needs actual help and for some reason it's not happening in the forum - please don't hesitate to contact/email us instead.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sebastian, 

I disagree. 
I think if people follow the proper order requested to commence here, there are many good answers posted, by everyone here that participate. Its when you deviate from a procedure, is why people get upset,..... "its also how you screw up fixing cars!" as to why are you answering for one, and not another. It is my opinion the rules of the forum need to be tweaked, to make somethings more clear. 
Many have stopped posting, as they are afraid to answer, worried they may give an answer to a pirate, vs a real customer. 

No one is overriding you here. 
Simply, I think everyone here, wants to give answers to valid customers, not pirates. 
Not just us, you, or RT as a whole either. I think the customers that paid good money for a tool, that don't want to see some pirate getting for free, when they parted with hard earned coin. 

Real customers can get paid for tech support directly from the company. 
The forum is free, however, is a sponsored forum 

As for me, I can tell if a scan is real, or not, and you know that. 
The question I answered was valid, and didn't apply to your specific request for different information to be posted, authorized by you in an email, to you, or RT directly. 

The question was: 
_Spacewalker 
Sebastian, now you no need full autoscan to see a valid VCDS version ?_ 

1: My answer was to try to maintain a continuity path of , no answers for unauthenticated versions, which is what I was making clear with a required full auto-scan, for readers. 
Otherwise people will use it as a reason to argue later. Hence appreciated trolls name calling. 
2: Questions from people asking how a scan is authenticated, from a person who has asked me how this is done, throws up other flags. I made it clear in my question/answer here. 
I didn't hide behind it, or beat around the bush. 

As usual though, you insult people and make your comments here from your superiority pedestal, instead of contacting me directly. 
Fine with me. 

Please advise, good friend.


----------

